# First Labels! - Château Jones



## skiboarder72 (Aug 29, 2010)

Up until now, I've either been to lazy to make a label, or not proud enough to think my wine _deserved_ a label. Well now that I've made a few wines that people actually seem to enjoy, I've decided to make a label! Enter Château Jones!







Here are a few of my first wines to get labels. My fresh strawberry wine (made from 26lbs of fresh cut strawberries!) and orange-chocolate port.


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice stuff. You've got a good eye.


----------



## Julie (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi skiboarder72

Nice labels.


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 29, 2010)

Great labels!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2010)

I like the idea of just changing the circle colors on the wines to resemble the wine. Great idea. Kind of like what Ive been doing with different color backgrounds and fruits or grapes at the top. Here is my standard label lately.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are a few more I ended up making lately!


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 1, 2010)

your labels are beautiful. 
i have a question about your lemon mead...is it similar to skeeter pee, only with honey instead of sugar?
i also love the color choices on your apple!


----------



## wineaddict (Sep 2, 2010)

Here are my first two labels, just to do something a little different.


----------



## Green Mountains (Sep 2, 2010)

Now those ..... those are some pretty labels.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 2, 2010)

They are all good looking labels... So far I've just stuck a sticky label on them with my terrible hand writing so I know what I'm drinking.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 2, 2010)

wineaddict said:


> Here are my first two labels, just to do something a little different.



Wow those are some really pretty labels. Lots of class. I like the one with the wine galss on the retaining wall and the grape vine coming into the picure.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 2, 2010)

haha thanks everyone,

to answer your question... yea the lemon mead is pretty much like skeeter pee, I was on the fence about calling it "skeeter mead"


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great lables. I have a question on your strawberry wine. What was your ending SG? I have a batch going and I have back sweetened but i wanted to see where mine compared to other strawberry wines.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 3, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Great lables. I have a question on your strawberry wine. What was your ending SG? I have a batch going and I have back sweetened but i wanted to see where mine compared to other strawberry wines.



Didn't take a final SG... its semi sweet though, i would guess 1-2% residual sugar, wanted to keep it light


----------



## Dufresne11 (Sep 3, 2010)

I know we have covered this like a million times but while we are on the subject can people just give a quick run down of the programs they used to create these labels?


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 5, 2010)

photoshop here, lots of other programs can do the same!


----------

